# Newbie but hoocked in LBI



## Fin (Jul 1, 2006)

I never really fished before went on vaca in LBI got bored bought a rod now Im hooked. Is there any good sites for some quick tips. Ive been fishing under the bridges and on the rocks with squid.


----------

